# MAA States preregistration??



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Anyone know how to preregister for this? :noidea: :lol:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Call Rattleman and tell him you are coming


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Call Rattleman and tell him you are coming


Oh he knows.. but.. I ain't handing him my money.. :nono:  :wink:


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

IGluIt4U said:


> Oh he knows.. but.. I ain't handing him my money.. :nono:  :wink:


Smart move Sticky.  

Can't remember if the registration form was in a mailing I got earlier this year. If so...it's long gone.  Check the MAA website.


----------



## Sakojake (Feb 2, 2006)

*Outdoor State Registration???*



IGluIt4U said:


> Anyone know how to preregister for this? :noidea: :lol:


You have a PM.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Sakojake said:


> You have a PM.


Thanks! :thumb: :cheers:

Ok, for anyone that needs it... here ya go.. :darkbeer:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Team shoot.....can we have an AT Team 

Also does one have to join a club...or can you be an Indy? I can't see myself joining a MD club until after the new year......or there abouts.

if not I will just shoot as a guest....


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> Team shoot.....can we have an AT Team
> 
> Also does one have to join a club...or can you be an Indy? I can't see myself joining a MD club until after the new year......or there abouts.
> 
> if not I will just shoot as a guest....


Hmmmm, now there is an idea.

Yep, they got a Guest class.

Besides, myself...Sticky...and Rattleman will vouch for ya...for a price. :wink:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

You can be a guest.. long as you meet the following... :becky:

. Guest shooters are cordially invited. Out-of-state MAA members must have a majority of their shoot scores on their card shot in Maryland or National shoots, and they can compete in only one state shoot in the Mid-Atlantic Region.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

IGluIt4U said:


> You can be a guest.. long as you meet the following... :becky:
> 
> . Guest shooters are cordially invited. Out-of-state MAA members must have a majority of their shoot scores on their card shot in Maryland or National shoots, and they can compete in only one state shoot in the Mid-Atlantic Region.


Well if anyone can FIND my card....all of the scores on it but 3 or 4 will be from MD 

I think everyone knows where I shoot 90% of the time:wink:

Heck most of the people in Va think that I moved to Md anyway:wink:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Well if anyone can FIND my card....all of the scores on it but 3 or 4 will be from MD
> 
> I think everyone knows where I shoot 90% of the time:wink:
> 
> Heck most of the people in Va think that I moved to Md anyway:wink:


Well then the first part of that last paragraph may apply here as well... :chortle:

_*Important: Be sure to bring your NFAA or MAA card with current average calculated. This is a MUST…. There must be 5 shoots in the style in which you will be shooting listed on your NFAA card, since September 2007, in order to be classified. Otherwise you must shoot in the highest class. Incomplete does not count as a shoot*_


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

IGluIt4U said:


> Well then the first part of that last paragraph may apply here as well... :chortle:
> 
> _*Important: Be sure to bring your NFAA or MAA card with current average calculated. This is a MUST…. There must be 5 shoots in the style in which you will be shooting listed on your NFAA card, since September 2007, in order to be classified. Otherwise you must shoot in the highest class. Incomplete does not count as a shoot*_


Well I still have the old card....and most of my cards and scores from this year....but I can shoot with the big boys so it doesn't matter to me. All they will do is stick me in AA


----------



## DarrinM (May 21, 2002)

IGluIt4U said:


> Well then the first part of that last paragraph may apply here as well... :chortle:
> 
> _*Important: Be sure to bring your NFAA or MAA card with current average calculated. This is a MUST…. There must be 5 shoots in the style in which you will be shooting listed on your NFAA card, since September 2007, in order to be classified. Otherwise you must shoot in the highest class. Incomplete does not count as a shoot*_


I don't even think I have a NFAA card. I know I don't have a score..... So I guess I will just shoot the class under Hinky. After all he is a PRO now


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

DarrinM said:


> I don't even think I have a NFAA card. I know I don't have a score..... So I guess I will just shoot the class under Hinky. After all he is a PRO now


LOL....

And see I thought it was a trade.....and you were coming back to the JOE ranks.:doh:


----------



## xpuncher (Apr 16, 2005)

Anyone can shoot in the MAA States as a guest. All guests are grouped together regardless of their shooting style. In oder to compete for a state title you must:
A) Become a member of the NFAA
B) Become a member of the MAA
C) Become a member of a club in the MAA

It relly doesn't matter if your in the guest class you know what style you shoot and where your score would put you in the standings.:wink:

Side bets amoung friends for crispes are sometimes more notable then the state title:wink:


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

IGluIt4U said:


> Anyone know how to preregister for this? :noidea: :lol:


How many are coming?
Sticky, 
I got the Form and I'll come shoot as a Guest, so here is your chance to redeme yourself. Want it back? come get it. 

MDBowhunter, you have been workin on your game enough, lets see what ya got, come get it if ya can


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Oh, I'll be there to earn my crispy back BeeS.. don't you worry a bit about that.. :nono: :chortle:

This gives me three weeks to figure out this newfangled release.. I'll get it by then.. :becky:

You just keep the cobwebs dusted off that ol Hoyt of yours.. :wink:


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Bees said:


> MDBowhunter, you have been workin on your game enough, lets see what ya got, come get it if ya can


There aren't enough hours in a day...days in a week...weeks in a month to get my game workin'.  I'm figuring a frontal labotomy...arm transplant...and a few other procedures are what I need.


----------



## DarrinM (May 21, 2002)

mdbowhunter said:


> There aren't enough hours in a day...days in a week...weeks in a month to get my game workin'.  I'm figuring a frontal labotomy...arm transplant...and a few other procedures are what I need.


Thats it????? A while ago it was just a Hoyt you needed..... Now you need medical attention!

Just get the Martin back out and have fun again.......We won't remember you left the camp wandering........ :wink::zip::embara:


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

mdbowhunter said:


> There aren't enough hours in a day...days in a week...weeks in a month to get my game workin'.  I'm figuring a frontal labotomy...arm transplant...and a few other procedures are what I need.


OK go to the Doc and have him remove your arm and sew a hooter shooter on that shoulder, I don't care your still goin down. Cause I think my Green protec is better than your red one.  Cyborg Jerry's going down..


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

DarrinM said:


> Thats it????? A while ago it was just a Hoyt you needed..... Now you need medical attention!
> 
> Just get the Martin back out and have fun again.......We won't remember you left the camp wandering........ :wink::zip::embara:


Darrin.........the Martin just didn't hold compared to the Sour Apple!!!:wink:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Putting a Martin down is a wise decision for anyone!!!!!:tongue:


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

X Hunter said:


> Putting a Martin down is a wise decision for anyone!!!!!:tongue:


This is coming from a guy that wants one so bad he can TASTE it!!!!


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Hinkelmonster said:


> This is coming from a guy that wants one so bad he can TASTE it!!!!


Yea about like I can taste a Sour apple!!!!!
Just imigine what you could do with a real bow!!!!! Now thats a scary thought!!! Heck you could PRObably clean the full week at Nat's in a certian high priority class!!!!:zip:


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

MFL


My Fruit Lives


And MDbowhunters' is Ripe of the pickin... 


So who all has pre registered? chim in here so I can stop the Highjacking of this thread.:wink:


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Well if anyone can FIND my card....all of the scores on it but 3 or 4 will be from MD
> 
> I think everyone knows where I shoot 90% of the time:wink:
> 
> Heck most of the people in Va think that I moved to Md anyway:wink:


Hornet please don't even kid like that..You really need to let everyone know that you stil live in Va.


DarrinM said:


> Thats it????? A while ago it was just a Hoyt you needed..... Now you need medical attention!
> 
> Just get the Martin back out and have fun again.......We won't remember you left the camp wandering........ :wink::zip::embara:


Jerry my boy stand strong. Do not listen to those infidiles.:set1_tango2::set1_punch::boxing::boxing:


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

IGluIt4U said:


> Oh he knows.. but.. I ain't handing him my money.. :nono:  :wink:


Now that really hurts. True... but still it hurts.


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

DarrinM said:


> Thats it????? A while ago it was just a Hoyt you needed..... Now you need medical attention!
> 
> Just get the Martin back out and have fun again.......We won't remember you left the camp wandering........ :wink::zip::embara:


Nah, never claimed the Hoyt would solve anything. Besides...I figured you Martin guys were glad to see me go.  Was stinkin' up the name. 



Bees said:


> OK go to the Doc and have him remove your arm and sew a hooter shooter on that shoulder, I don't care your still goin down. Cause I think my Green protec is better than your red one.  Cyborg Jerry's going down..


Hee, hee, hee...Cyborg mdbowhunter. That's a good one. :wink: In my best Terminator voice...'I'm looking for some archery skills........ I'll be back'.


----------



## WVDBLLUNG (Feb 8, 2008)

Congrats Randy on educating the masses in Yankton.

I'll bring my Mathews Conquest IV and my A-M-BHFS Class "B" average to the MAA Outdoor in a couple of weeks. I have only be able to shoot 3 outdoor rounds (all three at TA) with scores of 491, 497 and 510. I get a little better with each round - lots to learn on this field stuff - first year I have ever tried it. I'll see everyone at AAA in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Rattleman said:


> Hornet please don't even kid like that..You really need to let everyone know that you stil live in Va.


Trust me...anyone with a 1/4 of a brain knows better then to think I would move to MD.:wink:


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

mdbowhunter said:


> Nah, never claimed the Hoyt would solve anything. Besides...I figured you Martin guys were glad to see me go.  Was stinkin' up the name.
> 
> 
> 
> Hee, hee, hee...Cyborg mdbowhunter. That's a good one. :wink: In my best Terminator voice...'I'm looking for some archery skills........ I'll be back'.


too bad I sold my Cybertec , you could have been Cyborg with a Cybertec. 


> In my best Terminator voice...


I'll be back.


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

At this point boys and girls...ain't gonna make it.  On an enthusiasm scale of 0 to 10......I'm at -50 right now.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

You are trying WAY to hard Jerry.

Stop...take a deep breath.....and relax. You are putting a lot of undo stress on yourself.

You are fighting something....What is going on?:noidea:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> You are trying WAY to hard Jerry.
> 
> Stop...take a deep breath.....and relax. You are putting a lot of undo stress on yourself.
> 
> You are fighting something....What is going on?:noidea:


I got to agree Jerry, there are some days when I think that a bow and myself just don't belong on the same planet. Those are the days when I simply put the bow back up and try again a little later. Sometimes later simply means a few hours and other times it might be the next day. Just yesterday I went out and shot for a little while. Everything was going fine for the first 20-30 arrows and then I seemed to fall apart. Every little thing seemed to irritate me - my eyeglasses, grass brushing my legs, lens fogging up, bugs, etc. I put the bow up, got in my recliner, ate dinner a little later, then went back out. It was like everything had changed - only problem was, I ran out of day light before I ran out of a desire to shoot.

Hang in there and have fun - just don't force yourself.


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> You are trying WAY to hard Jerry.
> 
> Stop...take a deep breath.....and relax. You are putting a lot of undo stress on yourself.
> 
> You are fighting something....What is going on?:noidea:





pragmatic_lee said:


> I got to agree Jerry, there are some days when I think that a bow and myself just don't belong on the same planet. Those are the days when I simply put the bow back up and try again a little later. Sometimes later simply means a few hours and other times it might be the next day. Just yesterday I went out and shot for a little while. Everything was going fine for the first 20-30 arrows and then I seemed to fall apart. Every little thing seemed to irritate me - my eyeglasses, grass brushing my legs, lens fogging up, bugs, etc. I put the bow up, got in my recliner, ate dinner a little later, then went back out. It was like everything had changed - only problem was, I ran out of day light before I ran out of a desire to shoot.
> 
> Hang in there and have fun - just don't force yourself.


Thanks for the words of encouragement...both of you. 

Just the typical 'up and downs' of the Field archery season.  One of these days I sure would like to experience 'the ups'.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

mdbowhunter said:


> Thanks for the words of encouragement...both of you.
> 
> Just the typical 'up and downs' of the Field archery season.  One of these days I sure would like to experience 'the ups'.


You gotta work correctly.....you already have the hard work part down.

PM or call me if you need help with something.... you know that:wink:


----------

